# Sign post coat rack.



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I work for an off road Jeep suspension MFG based in the Sacramento CA area. We are located close to the Rubicon trail and the Fordyce Creek trail. I thought it would be neat to make a coat rack that looked like a sign post for my cubicle. The main post will be a pressure treated 4x4. At the top there will be two redwood arrow shaped signs that have the words "Rubicon Trail XX miles" and "Fordyce Creek Trail XX miles". Under that will be the hooks for the coats and I'll have some doug fir feet at the bottom so it stays up right. I'll post some pics of the progress as I go. I hope it turns out OK.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Oct 23, 2013)

This design looks great...!


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Tried my _hand_ at freehand lettering. Made the R without the blue tape overlay so it's too big. The B needs some work too. I'll have to try again. I'm using a 1/2 round nose. I may pick up a 3/8 round nose to give myself some more space.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Neat idea. I like it. I used to do a lot of trails when I live in Colorado. There's a few good trails outside of Denver...LOL


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd try penciling the letters and following that with the router. That will make it easier to keep it the same size. That's going to be pretty cool.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Getting there. I think I'm going to pick up a 3/16R round nose bit. The one I'm using now is a 1/4R. Also I might make the signs a little longer. lol

Plan is to paint the face of the board green and the letters white.

Was also thinking about a 1/4R cove bit for around the edges, not sure though. The cove would be painted white also to kinda outline the sign.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

Pretty nice job for free hand.
My name is Eric. It is nice finally seeing some else on this forum from our neck of the woods. I live in Antelope, just out side of Roseville

Eric


----------

